# Game Camera



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I am looking for a game / trail camera and I am looking for user experiences. What you like and don't about the ones you have used.

My preferences are:

No flash / IR 
viewer on unit 
good battery life 
ability to lock to tree 
decent resolution


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got on the trail cam bandwagon this year. I picked up a couple of the moultrie 4.0 megapixels for $100 apiece. I like them. They take very high quality photos in all light periods (I was very suprised by this) and have suprisingly good range. An on-board viewer would be nice, but I just take my digital camera with me and swap the cards and view on that. The little bungee straps they supply suck, but for a buck or two you can upgrade to better quality straps.

I was a little worried about the flash spooking deer, and it does startle them, but I get subsequent photos that show they get used to it real quick.
I would love to have a IR no flash, but for the cost of one of those, I can get 2 or 3 moultries.

One thing that needs improvement is the trigger speed, especially from the "sleep" mode, but I hear most cameras are slow to trigger from this mode.

One thing ive done is either bait my camera sites a little (just enough to get them to stop) or put it at an angle to trails to get the deer quartering to the camera rather than broadside.

What is everybody elses take on the flash spooking deer?


----------

